
Threat of violence escalates at Greece-Turkey border - sahin-boydas
https://www.cnn.com/videos/world/2020/03/11/greece-turkey-border-migrant-crisis-black-pkg-intl-hnk-vpx.cnn
======
pelasaco
That's actually the big issue, when talking about system overload. A second
wave + coronavirus will put Europe in another Category of right wing..

